# Fix passengers side mirror



## Manda123 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi everyone. A kid on a bicycle broke my side mirror. Everything on the mirror still works (the mirror moves with the button, the camera works, the sensor, the light, etc). But the piece where it connects to the car and swivels is broken. The local auto body shop and the dealer quoted me $500-$1000 to fix it. I think I'm just gonna glue it back. Any suggestions cuz I'm not trying to spend a crazy amount.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Those mirrors are meant to take a beating, laterally. Can you take the head and press down on the attachment pieces until it clicks in place? Just a shot. You may have to resort to JB Weld for a permanent fix if it won't click in place. JB Weld is an epoxy compound that you use as a "glue" . It will stay if done right.

I know your pain. My wife could NOT with any degree of accuracy back straight out of our garage. It went in straight, so why do you have to turn the wheel. I would buy mirrors 2 or 3 at a time because she demolished them. Easy fix, just two screws from inside the door panel, unplug and plug.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

How to Install Replace Side Mirrors on any Car, Truck, SUV! - YouTube


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If only you had told us what make and model your car is, we could be more specific...


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Most plastic on these mirrors is made of ABS (Adenosine Butadiene Styrene), basically, a type of styrene. Styrene can be "fused" unlike most other plastics like polyethylene, or polypropylene, etc. It can be fused/"welded" so that it actually becomes a pert of the adjacent plastic. For this use the adhesive at HD for PVC/ABS. Yes, HD has it. Make sure you see ABS on the label as regular PVC cement is not as good. 

I have done such repairs on mirrors with excellent results. Better than JB weld. But if it "snaps" back with a twist like Chandler said, that is the best way to go. Good luck.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

Yeah it really depends if that mirror is literally cracked off or can be put on and twisted back in place.

If it's busted you could attempt to repair it with epoxy or ABS cement like @papereater said. If you prefer or need to replace it you'll need to search Ebay or the web for an OEM replacement based on your year/model/make. Typically, the painted panels on the mirror can be removed and put on the new mirror assembly since most will not come painted, however sometimes you can find them paint matched depending on the vehicle. Replacing these painted panels is the biggest pain of the job. You have to be really careful and use plastic removal tools that most people don't have to prevent damaging the plastic/paint. The assembly is typically attached by a few bolts behind the triangle section on the door that are accessed inside the door behind some plastic panel to hide them. Overall, it's not that hard but if you can find paint matched ones it makes it a lot easier.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

If you have a nearby pull-it-yourself salvage yard that has one, you can watch some videos on how to replace it, and then 'practice' the disassembly process on the junked vehicles while you're getting the replacement, so know how to do it without breaking yours.

I have my doubts about any glue holding it together, but if I was going to attempt it, I'd use the J-B Weld plastic bonder epoxy.


----------

